# Start of Egg Share Journey - Jessops



## Batwood2012 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi All,

My partner and I have just been referred to the ACU at Jessops, Sheffield and are really excited/nervous to start the journey.

We are hoping to go down the eggs share route, as we are a same-sex couple and it only feels right that we should help another couple to achieve their baby dreams, as someone will with us (sperm donor!)

We are a bit anxious about what will come next, does anyone know how long we could expect to be waiting for a match at our clinic? 

Also, following our first IVF attempt, if it is unsuccessful would the eggs which were collected from that first cycle be frozen so that they could be used in a future implantation cycle, or would we have to start over again with the stimulation drugs/egg collection etc etc

We are waiting for our first appointment with the ACU, so will discuss all the questions then, but we've been told this could be 4 weeks away and we have so many questions running around our heads!

Any advice, words of wisdom, similar stories you could share with us would be welcomed.

Thanks for reading, this forum is a great source of information/advice


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I had egg sharing with donor sperm last you ans found choosing a donor to be the hardest part.

If you are lucky enough to get enough embryos to transfer and freeze, you can use them at a later date. With the appropriate clinics fee.

With regs to the match every clinic is different. Mines is really fast others can be a few months wait.

Have a wee look at the egg sharing thread. There loads of great info 

X


----------

